# R&I-Schema, Fließbild erstellen



## zekMan (28 Juli 2015)

Hallo sps-Gemeinde!

Ich habe ein mächtiges Problem und hoffe, dass ich hier Hilfe bekomme. Ich muss ein Flußbild R&I-Schema erstellen und komme nicht weiter. 

Es geht um Steuerungen. Ich habe die bereits die richtigen Ventile (Proportinalventile) und andere Symbole, weiß aber nicht genau wie ich diese darstellen soll. In welche Richtung die Ventile gucken sollen usw....

Eine zweite amateurhafte Frage ist welche Linien ich nehmen muss. Was bedeutet die durchgezogene und die gestrichelte Linie?


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein wenig helfen.


Danke im Voraus!


----------



## silverfreaky (28 Juli 2015)

Stell mal die Bilder rein.Man weiss ja gar nicht was du meinst!


----------



## zekMan (28 Juli 2015)

ich hoffe man kann was drauf erkennen...., also wie gesagt....meine frage: in welche richtung müssen die ventile aussehen, und wann nehme ich welche strichart?


----------



## silverfreaky (28 Juli 2015)

Erst mal solltest du allem was ein Kabel hat erst mal einen Namen verpassen.Man weiss ja gar nicht was du sonst meinst.
Auch der Pumpe.
Die Dinger mit der Feder und dem Pfeil sind wohl Druckbegrenzungsventile.Das große Ventil links unten kann wohl 2 Wege machen.
Ist das umschaltbar?Der Pfeil zeigt immer in Durchflussrichtung bei den Druckbegrenzern.

Was stellen die Behälter unten links und das Kästchen drüber dar?Aus dem rechten unteren Behälter saugt die Pumpe was raus.So eine Art Vorlagebehälter.
Sicher bin ich mir nicht.Aber der gestrichelte Weg könnte ein Kreisprozess sein.hat aber dieses 2 Wege ventil da drinnen.Also ein Abzweig.
Beim rechten Behälter sieht die Klappe wie eine Belüftung aus.

Gestrichelt bedeuted normal Binäre Signalleitung.Was ist das für eine Pumpe.Hast du einen Schaltplan?


----------



## silverfreaky (28 Juli 2015)

Du hast wohl so ein Ventil?einstellbar in Ruhestellung zu?


----------



## silverfreaky (28 Juli 2015)

Erst mal klären wie die Ruhestellung ist!


----------



## zekMan (28 Juli 2015)

bischichtet werden halbrunde isolierte aus PU in untersciedlichen grössen....(part1 und part2)

es sind 6 pistolen für oben und seite vorgesehen und 4 stück für unten / innenbeschichtung.

die pistolen erhalten je 1x ferngesteuerte materialdruckregler.

3:1 membranpumpe auf gestell mit wanne.

vorlauffilter mit bypass

30 liter zwischenbehälter mit füllstandsonde

zulauf aus container.

zirkulationsleitung mit stichen zu den pistolen.

rücklaufregler mit pneimatische, kugelhahn 3 wege für umschaltung bei spritzbetrieb auf 2x vorlauf.

pneumatikeinheit bestehend aus:
eingangsregler mit filter und entlüftungshahn
16-fach profibus ventilinsel

4x proportionalventil, je 2x pistolengruppe
4x ferngesteuerte luftregler, ansteuerung über die o.g. propventile wegen durchflussmenge.

2x propventile für ferngesteuerte materialdruckregler (pistolen oben und unten)


sps:
füllstandsonde in 30 liter behälter
umschaltung rücklauf/vorlauf
ansteuerung der profibusinsel auf zu
proventile für material + luftdruck der pistolen


----------



## zekMan (29 Juli 2015)

keine idee?


----------



## silverfreaky (29 Juli 2015)

*Wirkrichtung*

http://www.pneumatikplan.de/wp1/wp-content/uploads/downloads/2014/07/P3-Druckventile.pdf

Gibt verschiedene Typen.Der Pfeil zeigt auf das zu besprühende Objekt.(Durchflussrichtung)


----------



## silverfreaky (29 Juli 2015)

Beim obersten ist 1 der Eingang.Kann man kaum erkennen.Also links.Wirkrichtung normaler Weg 1-->2.
Gilt für alle.Wenn du es stark vergrösserst siehst du es.


----------



## zekMan (29 Juli 2015)

ok.....ich versuche mal morgen eine zeichnung zu machenund teile es mal....


----------

